
Ask HN: What are your favourite newer podcasts? - l33tbro
Getting a bit tired of the classics - Tim Ferris, This American Life, Andressen podcast.  Would love to hear what informative, inspiring, or entertaining stuff you guys are listening to lately.
======
andersthue
The startup chat is very good
[http://thestartupchat.com](http://thestartupchat.com)

Megamaker by justin jackson is a new one that is interesting
[http://megamaker.co](http://megamaker.co)

Zen founder is a third one i love listening to
[http://zenfounder.com](http://zenfounder.com)

~~~
raminassemi
great list, thanks :)

------
rcavezza
Agree w/ andersthue's suggestions. Here are a few others I listen to
frequently.

I like all of the Gimlet media podcasts.
[https://gimletmedia.com/](https://gimletmedia.com/) Specifically Startup,
Mystery Show, and ReplyAll

Hardcore History and Common Sense are favorites of mine:
[http://dancarlin.com](http://dancarlin.com)

99% Invisible by Roman Mars
[http://99percentinvisible.org/](http://99percentinvisible.org/)

Startup School Radio from ycombinator is pretty good
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/startup-school-
radio/id9...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/startup-school-
radio/id992277217?mt=2)

What's the Point is a podcast from fivethirtyeight about data
[http://fivethirtyeight.com/tag/whats-the-
point/](http://fivethirtyeight.com/tag/whats-the-point/)

Traction by Jay Acunzo at Nextview Ventures is another great one
[http://nextviewventures.com/blog/category/traction-
podcast/](http://nextviewventures.com/blog/category/traction-podcast/)

~~~
l33tbro
Thanks, these look great. Big fan of Carlin on a nice long drive.

